

Show HN: Context Script – Share natural language commands for the web - nathanathan
https://contextscript.com/

======
Fudgel
This is neat, but it doesn't seem to work on cors enabled sites. :(

~~~
nathanathan
Thanks for trying it out! I haven't noticed problems with cors enabled sites
in general, so I'm curious what you tried to do. The bookmarklet doesn't with
with websites that use headers to block scripts and css from unknown domains.
Github is one example.

~~~
Fudgel
Yeah it was with github that it didn't work.

